# Elliss Big Money Index



## ZAP (14 September 2007)

What is the "Elliss Big Money Index"
Any comments ?


----------



## Trembling Hand (15 September 2007)

I see they are giving it away free which sounds about right.


----------



## xtanda (16 September 2007)

Elliss BMI that I know of is developed by Jody Elliss. Basically, the indicator will signal you if there is any unusual corporate (big money) activity. I.e: suddenly a big money buy or sell large chunk of a company share.

The most common implementation for example is if there is a talking of takeover within 2 companies, then to avoid insider trading law being applied, either company will positioned themselves far away from the date of announcement, say 3-4 months before announcement. This activity will trigger Elliss BMI.

I have heard the presentation from Jody himself. Pretty impressive !


----------



## LRG (14 September 2008)

I just heard it too over the w/e at the investor expo in brisbane - of course it sounds great.

Has anyone had any involvement in this $4000+ trading tigers mentor program - apparently there are close to 200 people involved since 2006 and hardly any give it away when renewal comes up cause it is so successful in earnig them $'s.

Any one here heard of anyone having success.  I like the sound of the guy on the surface - Jody Elliss.

Although I have been around trading and trading seminars on and off since 1998, and I must say I haven't heard of him until this w/e.

Jody Elliss - is he a really successful trader - does anyone know?


----------



## Timmy (15 September 2008)

LRG said:


> Jody Elliss - is he a really successful trader - does anyone know?




If you can ask to view say the past 6 months of his broker statements for the markets he trades that should be sufficient to make a judgement.  Of course, longer would be better.  Or even get put into contact with a subscriber or two and view their broker statements.


----------



## chris2009 (6 October 2009)

has anyone got any feedback on this Trading Tiger bunch.

Jody sounds like he knows what he is on about but im not sure what his angle is.

He does push this IC software pretty hard and his program is nearly $5000 for a 2 day seminar.

Nothing wrong with charging money i just can believe the results and success rate that he is claiming. (up to a 1000% return in a year and 10k to 160k in a year)


I have asked for historical performance details for the last few years and heave not received any reply yet.


----------



## skyQuake (7 October 2009)

chris2009 said:


> has anyone got any feedback on this Trading Tiger bunch.
> 
> Jody sounds like he knows what he is on about but im not sure what his angle is.
> 
> ...




And that should be the end of that!


----------



## investorpaul (7 October 2009)

skyQuake said:


> And that should be the end of that!




Agree with you SKyQ, if he was making 1000% a year, why the hell would he be flogging the system.

Give it a few years and his returns would have compounded so much that he could live like a king.

IMO run in the opposite direction as fast as possible


----------



## Chorlton (7 October 2009)

chris2009 said:


> has anyone got any feedback on this Trading Tiger bunch.
> 
> Jody sounds like he knows what he is on about but im not sure what his angle is.
> 
> ...




I could be wrong here but my understanding of the "rules" that he teaches during his (i) Trading the SPI ($440 course) and (ii) the 2-day Intro to Tigers ($4200) are based on high probability set-ups, which in turn are based on Seasonality patterns.

I think that for his $4200 course he shares  20ish High Probability Set-Ups which can be traded during the Year. If you follow his "rules" correctly you are meant to only take those High Prob trades and stand-aside at all other times. 

Consequently, to make the kind of returns that he is suggesting trading only these trades per year, I would suggest that it is a very high risk strategy as (i) the risk per trade is probably very high and (ii) leverage is being used to maximum effect.

Assuming that his success rate of these trades is actually high, then this type of strategy may appeal to some investors. However, even if his success rate with these particular trades is accurate, this is not a strategy that I could (or even would want to) follow......

On a seperate note, the concept behind his BMI indicator sounds interesting as it does not simply rely on the standard (O,H,L,C&V) pieces of information that most indicators are based upon. The ability to track v.large trade purchases could be of interest for those needing additional confirmation to enter a trade at a particular level.


----------



## sails (7 October 2009)

Jody has been around trading circles for quite a while.  First met him around 10 or so years ago when he was selling data and software.  He often has a stall at the occasional expo I have attended.

My general impression has been that he is a good salesman - have no idea about his own trading...


----------



## Sector (11 December 2009)

Hi chris2009,

Did you ever get sent the historical data that you asked for regarding the Trading Tigers, or any other information to confirm their trading results?

Has anyone on this formum actually done one of their courses?


----------



## beachlife (15 December 2009)

I did both his trading tigers course and day trading course.  Lost money.  Wouldnt recommend it.  

The trading tigers course basically involves taking trades in the SPI at certain times of the year, staying exposed overnight (sometimes for days) without any night market stops, and taking a pre determined profit.  For me staying exposed overnight in todays world is just stupid - and expensive.  There's been some massive gaps in the last couple of months.

There is no technical analysis in the trading tigers course.  You just do what he tells you to do at certain times of the year, based on what happened in previous years.

The idea is that these trades have historically performed very well.  Problem is the market has changed.  Who knows if they are still good trades today or will be any good in the future.

And its not just 1 course.  He also has a day trading course, advanced day trading course, platinum course, then there's the S&P 500 course, a retreat and of course an annual membership fee.  So it's not just 1 course/cost.  When you stop paying the annual fee he disables your software and you lose all of your old data (he somehow does this over the net).

I'm sure there are people who are doing well out of the trading tigers course but I reckon there are also others like me that have failed.  I'm not exactly sure but I spent around $10k on courses and lost around $15,000.

As far as I know his advertised trading results are real but who knows how many of the trades he does are exactly what he recommends in his trading tigers course notes.

Rather than ask for trading results you should ask for results that represent his ability as a teacher.  ie how many have done the trading tigers course, how many are still trading, how many failed/quit, how much do the successsfull ones make, how much did the losers lose, how many courses have the successful ones done, what did he do to help those that were losing (ans. nothing!).

A condition of the course is that you report your trade results to him so he has the answers to these questions at his finger tips.  

I wonder if he will disclose ......


----------



## SIFIIK (15 February 2013)

ZAP said:


> What is the "Elliss Big Money Index"
> Any comments ?




It tracks whether the big corporates are active buyers or not - measured on a chart that can be viewed and used as a time comparison


----------



## SIFIIK (15 February 2013)

beachlife said:


> The trading tigers course basically involves taking trades in the SPI at certain times of the year, staying exposed overnight (sometimes for days) without any night market stops, and taking a pre determined profit.  For me staying exposed overnight in todays world is just stupid - and expensive.  There's been some massive gaps in the last couple of months.
> 
> There is no technical analysis in the trading tigers course.  You just do what he tells you to do at certain times of the year, based on what happened in previous years.
> 
> ...




Re: "staying exposed overnight (sometimes for days) without any night market stops, and taking a pre determined profit." - Jody teaches how to place protection in the night market to protect against volatile swings - seems you might not have grasped that concept

Re: "He also has a day trading course, advanced day trading course, platinum course, then there's the S&P 500 course - all of those courses i.e. SPI day trading, S&P trading is titled the advanced trading course. completion of it entitles you to be a Platinum Tiger with no extra cost (apart from the cost of the course) it simply means you are sent additional emails with specialised trades involving the S&P 500 and the local SPI future that Trading tigers do not have the training to undertake - generally some of these might be simultaneous with the Trading tiger trades

Re: "A condition of the course is that you report your trade results to him" As ASIC is probably going to ban CFD trading for speculators/non-professional traders he compiles your trades so that in the event this occurs TTs will be (and currently are) recognised by ASIC as trained and professional - enabling them to continue trading CFDs if and when they are closed to the non professional trader

hope this clarifies a little

Currently Trading Tigers is recognised by ASIC as a group of professional traders that have the ability to raise at least $5M on call (although not required by any statute)


----------

